# Enzo finally has a point !



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Today he finally got 1 point ! Now 14 more to go , We took a pic with judge and I will post them once they come.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

:rock: Yaaaaayyyyyy Enzo!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG that's awesome!!

I am so pleased for you, well done !!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Winners Dog!*

Congratulations Kerry and Enzo!!!!!

Tab and Antoinette:clap2:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Enzo. Did you show him? He's on his way!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Good boy Enzo.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AWESOME!! Congrats.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that's great!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

:biggrin1: congratulations !!!!

Cant wait to see the pic


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is one video ( i will upload the other when he was in the ring before winners)

Suzie Osburn of Lidos was there with her pup of Her bitch chili and stud tequila sunrise.





Here is a black bitch that is just GORGEOUS ! She is either an import or someone just likes natural tails LOOK at her move. The judge could not stop talking about her ! 






Here is Micah ( i hope I spelled his name right ) He is from Pendragon ( kim Bates ) Kim russell Handling both Micah and the black bitch. 

( Uploading it did not upload !)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW Who is that black bitch? Can you look in the catalog?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats! Way to go, Enzo.

That black bitch is amazing.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

cbrand said:


> WOW WOW WOW Who is that black bitch? Can you look in the catalog?


Could not agree more! Love love love that dog!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! Feels great doesn't it ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> WOW WOW WOW Who is that black bitch? Can you look in the catalog?


I don't buy the catalogs so I have to wait until results are up. I am mad I did not get one because I wanted to see who she was from.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok Nm i found the dogs info ! lol 

SOMANICDARK N DELICIOUSOF SEREKUNDA , AJ00111208 U 11/10/2007. Breeder: M.H. Carter & M.H. Austin. By CH Huffish On Every Street -- Serekinda True Love Among Somanic. Margaret Austin . Bitch. Kim Russell, Agent. 

Here is her sire 
Welcome to Kennel Huffish ( she looks more like him) Most likely she will hold her black color because of the Huffish bloodline. 

Dam ( too bad she is not really this color ) 
Truly


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow lol! Did not expect that!

This bitch's litter brother in here in NZ... and other litter brother (and mother) in Australia ..
here is australian brother

SBIS/Multi BIS/RUBIS Grand CH Somanic Up Up N Away (IMP UK) - Owned by L Wright/G & D Dryburgh


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:cheer2: Way to go to you and Enzo!!! Must have been a really good feeling to get a point. Onward and forward!
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful congrats Enzo


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks everyone 

here is Micah , Enzo and the black in the ring together 






and Enzo in his class


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was really nice of the judge to help you get your number back on. Enzo stood very nicely for his inspection. He likes the ring!
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Hurray for the Red! Keep up the great job!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats, that's great!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations to Roxy and Enzo. It was great to see the three colors side-by-side in the ring. Surely, Enzo will acquire many more points under his belt as he journey's thru show life. He is a handsome boy !


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats to Enzo and you! One point for the red! Keep up the good work.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Enzo!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Many congrats! 

Wish I could watch the videos but they block You Tube at my work.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

E xcellent
nzo!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations Enzo and Roxy!! Hope he cruises along and finishes soon.


----------

